# First show in 1 week...



## JR (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi,

I have been debating on posting here. My first craft show is in one week and my soaps are still a little soft. I don't know what to do. They have been curing for 6 weeks. Maybe I'm just overreacting because this is my first show. Can I tell potential customers to wait one too two weeks to use a bar of soap. I need some veteran advice please...


----------



## Deda (Mar 6, 2010)

How soft is a little soft?

Did you change your recipe?  What do you testing notes tell you?  
If you've used the recipe many times (I'm assuming that because you're selling this is a well tested recipe) how long do you normally cure?


----------



## JR (Mar 6, 2010)

I’m just getting the jitters. I have been planning on selling soaps for a year and now that the time is here I’m freaking out.

Normally six weeks is good for my soaps. I did add a little bit more (3%) water this recipe. I did this because this recipe tends to set up quickly and because I was making a larger recipe (from 3 to 10 lbs) I didn’t want to chance it seizing and giving me ugly soaps. I’m not rich and I hate losing oils  . Adding the water was a good idea and the recipe went together beautifully. It just needs a little bit more time to cure.

As far as the softness goes; if I take a hold of a bar at the ends and bend there is little resistance and I think that I can break it in two without too much effort.  Granted, it is an olive oil base soap, so it isn’t too hard.

I just need to get to the craft fair, set up, and have some fun. I have been waiting for so long.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 6, 2010)

JR said:
			
		

> Granted, it is an olive oil base soap, so it isn’t too hard.



Why would you think a recipe high in olive oil doesn't get as hard as recipes containing solid oils?


----------



## JR (Mar 6, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Why would you think a recipe high in olive oil doesn't get as hard as recipes containing solid oils?



Hi,

Through my personal experience making soaps and through reading. My cocoa butter soaps harden much quicker than my olive oil soaps do. Maybe you miss understood what I wrote.

My main concern is one of my favorite bars of soap will not be 100% ready for my first craft fair. I think that it could use a couple of weeks more curing. Being that the fair is one week away would it be considered unprofessional to still bring it along.

Of coarse I would have it labeled and I would explain that to anyone who may be interested in buying it that it needs to sit for one more week for best results. Nothing like fresh soap 

Thanks,
John


----------



## agriffin (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi JR- I hope you do good at your show!  Hmmmm...maybe the extra water was the culprit...  

You really want to just put out your best at the fair.  If the soaps not ready...it's not ready.  You only have one chance to make a first impression and you don't want them to get a piece of soap that's too soft.  Although some people might not even notice...  I don't think that it's okay to ask people to hold off using a bit.  They expect a finished product.

I tend to think like this... 

Okay the soap's not quite ready...I'll let it cure another week or so and It will be on hand for all of the internet orders / follow up orders from customers I won over at the craft fair!   8)

I would also say that if you don't know why it is still soft...I really wouldn't take it to sell.  If you get an unexpected result from a "tried and true" recipe... then you need to figure out what changed... whether it was a mis-measurement, a scale that is off, extra water...etc.  We're assuming its extra water but are you certain enough to sell it?  

Again, good luck!  And be sure to post pics from the craft fair!

-Amanda


----------



## JR (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Amanda,

Thanks for your response. I’m 100% sure that it is the water. My wife and I make the soaps together. When I’m measuring she is looking over my shoulder like a hawk and vice versa. If either one of us is off one gram the other pounces.  We take our measurements seriously.

Unfortunately, I think that you are 100% correct on having to leave the soaps behind for this show. My heart is broken, but they will be ready for the next…

Take care
John


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 10, 2010)

Awww, sorry to hear that. You don't happen to have any pics?


----------



## agriffin (Mar 10, 2010)

That's so cool that yall soap together!  And yes please take pics if you can!

Best, 
Amanda


----------



## agriffin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi John!

How did it go?  Was it this weekend?

Amanda


----------

